# Enneagram tritype 549 (Head,Heart,Gut) ALL 549 HERE, SAY HI



## sherkanner

Yes, most of the times, I also test as a 5.

One of the 9-5-4 particularity is to withdraw from society when you had a bump in the road.
I know I go full introvert, almost lik an hermit for some time before being able to face society again.


----------



## carecrab

What are the differences between 5 -4 -9 and 5 -9 -4?


----------



## Jamie.Ether

I'm either 5-9-4 or 5-9-2. Either way, being a 5w4 with a 9 fix, I think I can identify with those tritypes. 
I feel like the combination makes me really space-brained at times. I can really live in my own little world.


----------



## carecrab

What would it mean to be triple withdrawn? Trouble communicating? 24/7 in own world?


----------



## sherkanner

carecrab said:


> What would it mean to be triple withdrawn? Trouble communicating? 24/7 in own world?


No, no trouble communicating, just withdrawing when being attacked or hurt, cutting out all relation to the source of it.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hullo!!!

oh yes.


----------



## LotusBlossom

carecrab said:


> What would it mean to be triple withdrawn? Trouble communicating? 24/7 in own world?


 yeah, pretty much.


----------



## carecrab

But what is the difference between Triple withdrawn and double or just singular withdrawn?


----------



## HuMaNNaM

HI! I'm also a 5-4-9
I registered on this page just to say that it was intensely interesting to reed what you said about our type - and I saw my self in you. I'm from Sweden, and a real deep thinker - And I didn't understand that there was more ppl like me - mostly because I don't find it so interesting to meet up with new folks. Why, a feeling of already knowing what they are about- and that what they think of is WAY to simple to catch my interest. But of coarse I've meet allot of wherry interesting humans, but - not as interesting as me - lol.
Can you also feel that? roud: :ninja:
And have you also thought about the _*geometric beauty*_ of our tritype numbers - where the 5 and the 4 want to emerge and ascend to the 9??


----------



## treeghost

How do withdrawn types fair with communication and being in their own little world so much?


----------



## Saffronialily

I'm 549, Hello!


----------



## Entropic

Super necro or what? Well, it's fun to see other threads like this anyway  And I second @carecrab's question: what would you say is the difference to double withdrawn (my type) and triple withdrawn?


----------



## Umber

LeaT said:


> Super necro or what? Well, it's fun to see other threads like this anyway  And I second @_carecrab_'s question: what would you say is the difference to double withdrawn (my type) and triple withdrawn?


Extra chocolate chips. 

I think it's how far someone is saturated in their desire to withdrawn. So someone is core withdrawn type but then not at all in any others, would be the usual withdrawn but then able to get themselves out of it most of the time. Then double would be a little more and triple is just never having a break from their withdrawing or rarely. Don't know though, but perhaps that seems plausible.

Also, hello all, I am 5w6/9w1/4w5 by all accounts. If I ever found anyone else like that then it's likely I'd want to do experiments on their brain. But don't be afraid, I have manners, I'd ask for your permission first.

Oh yes, and for me I tend to get it mixed up. I think the perfect 4/5/9 has the emotional stability of a 5, the outward appearance of a 4 and treats others like a 9. I tend to have the emotional stability of a 4, outward appearance managed by 9, and how I treat everyone dictated by the 5. :tongue:


----------



## Naia68

I tested as 495 and feel pretty confident that's correct. I used to live more in my head but not so much anymore. The heart is where I am.


----------



## Curiously

Hi, hi, hi.


----------



## sleepyhead

LeaT said:


> Super necro or what? Well, it's fun to see other threads like this anyway  And I second @_carecrab_'s question: what would you say is the difference to double withdrawn (my type) and triple withdrawn?


I have an extremely difficult time getting out of withdrawn mode. It's probably my biggest vice right now. I think @Umber put it well. I prefer to spend the majority of my time alone and in or around my home - however having my partner in my space doesn't bother me, but I appreciate he occasionally works evenings so I have time by myself. Even when I interact with the outside world, I prefer to do it solo for the most part - bike riding or going for walks alone, shopping by myself, etc. I very easily fall into thinking traps and often end up talking myself out of doing something that will take me out of my home. I'll immediately start thinking of reasons why it won't be convenient or why I don't want to do it, so I have to stay very mindful of those thoughts and remember I don't necessarily need to engage in them.

In the 549 description I would say I am _painfully avoidant, _but not disorganized or unstructured - I love organizing and order! I spent all day yesterday re-organizing and cleaning my basement and it was a lovely way to spend the day.

When it comes to interaction, I don't really have any issues with it. I can easily talk to strangers and enjoy little random conversations with people on a bus or train or plane. I'm a very friendly person and if someone asks me about myself or a subject I'm interested in, I'll easily offer a lot of information. I tend to get more self-conscious and/or avoidant when I feel something is expected of me, like meeting my partners friends or with co-workers.


----------



## HONOURIA

_Tritype 5-4-9: shy, somewhat fragile and a bit romantic, such Fives tend to put on a congenial façade to hide their rich inner worlds from the society. They outwardly appear friendly but reserved, usually mysterious to other people who sense there is more depth and intensity hidden behind their amiable mask. These Fives have rich imaginations and love to immerse themselves in thoughts and fantasies. They are introspective, dreamy, creative and socially withdrawn, but also disorganized and painfully avoidant.
typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
similar tritypes: 5-9-4, 9-5-4, 4-5-9
flavours: insightful, imaginative, enigmatic and unstructured


_With regard to this discription, I would say the following are correct: shy, fragile, reserved (&mysterious to others), introspective, friendly facade, socially widthdrawn and painfully avoidant, creative.
Not correct: romantic, dreamy or disorganized.
Correction: Higly pragmatic and rational, feet on the ground and objective, incredible ability to organize and synthesize (I can spin circles around most).


----------



## pizzapie

recently discovered 954. I thought I was a 953 before but after going back and reading about 3s again with fresh eyes it just wasn't me. I kind of hate being a triple withdrawn though. It's not magical or special like the internet makes it out to be, it just sucks


----------



## Naia68

pizzapie said:


> recently discovered 954. I thought I was a 953 before but after going back and reading about 3s again with fresh eyes it just wasn't me. I kind of hate being a triple withdrawn though. It's not magical or special like the internet makes it out to be, it just sucks


Haha! I don't mind being triple withdrawn - but it's a bummer that our culture doesn't appreciate us.


----------



## Echoe

I think I might be this one or 964... So many people around here claiming this tritype is simply of question to me though. Hm.


----------



## pizzapie

Naia68 said:


> Haha! I don't mind being triple withdrawn - but it's a bummer that our culture doesn't appreciate us.


Society freaking sucks. Seriously I could go on forever about how messed up society is but I will refrain for now. Being a triple withdrawn is a serious love hate relationship. The thing is though, if I had the chance to change my personality I wouldn't. But I don't like the part of myself that's too terrified to speak up because I think I'm invisible and don't want to be noticed.


----------



## Naia68

pizzapie said:


> Society freaking sucks. Seriously I could go on forever about how messed up society is but I will refrain for now. Being a triple withdrawn is a serious love hate relationship. The thing is though, if I had the chance to change my personality I wouldn't. But I don't like the part of myself that's too terrified to speak up because I think I'm invisible and don't want to be noticed.


I totally agree with this. My struggle is with wanting to be/stay invisible and yet wanting to be seen/appreciated/respected. I often cannot tell which I want more. If I could live as a hermit in a hut in the forest, I think I'd be happy. But since I have to live and work among other people, then I want to be seen and respected.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Echoe said:


> I think I might be this one or 964... So many people around here claiming this tritype is simply of question to me though. Hm.


True. I think people mistake the behavior of extreme introversion with the withdrawn tritype too much.


----------



## Naia68

Ellis Bell said:


> True. I think people mistake the behavior of extreme introversion with the withdrawn tritype too much.


True - and extreme introversion is something entirely different. For example, I feel quite sure that I am 4-9-5, but I am not an extreme introvert. I make my living out and about, teaching yoga classes, dealing with people. I do find all of that very exhausting - and only do it because it seems to be my "calling."


----------



## Echoe

Ellis Bell said:


> True. I think people mistake the behavior of extreme introversion with the withdrawn tritype too much.



Yeah, among other misconceptions, not that I'm not sure I must have my own (try to disclaimer my posts though) (lol, I'm also not trying to necessarily blame all the misconceptions on the readers either).


----------



## Bluity

Ellis Bell said:


> True. I think people mistake the behavior of extreme introversion with the withdrawn tritype too much.


How can you tell the difference between extreme introversion and the triple withdrawn tritype?


----------



## pizzapie

Bluity said:


> How can you tell the difference between extreme introversion and the triple withdrawn tritype?


They look the same from the outside which is probably why they get confused so easily. not really sure of the exact differences though


----------



## ForlanceAbice

Well... I hover between either the 594 or 549, depending upon my mood at a given time.
For when I feel creative, I get particularly romantic, though by no means am I naive to the outside world.
If you ask me, true love is a rarity that must be cherished.


----------



## leftover crack

If I recall correctly I used to type as 549/541 and even 594 back when I was into typing. I just took two highly scientific enneagram tests (eclectic energies classic and instinctual variant) and here are the results:


* *













Type 5 - 12
Type 4 - 9.4
Type 9 - 6.7
Type 1 - 5.7
Type 6 - 4.7

Wing 5w4 - 16.7
Wing 4w5 - 15.4
Wing 5w6 - 14.4
Wing 6w5 - 10.7
Wing 4w3 - 10.4
Wing 9w1 - 9.6
Wing 1w9 - 9.1
Wing 6w7 - 7.1
Wing 9w8 - 6.9
Wing 1w2 - 5.7



A recent realization relating to the appropriate path in life for _me_ has led to a lot of internal turmoil. It sucks trying to balance all of my needs and desires and I now relate to a lot of the posts in this thread more than ever before. It's misery.


----------

